# Need Ideas



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

I know there are a ton of creative folks throughout this forum so I would really appreciate it if a few of you can throw some ideas out there for my dillema. My basement build is in progress. what i need help with is the room that is adjacent to the HT. I framed three eliptical archways leading into this area ( I know that sucks for acoustics, but it was a compromise) the room in question is approx. 13x18, with the three archways on one of the 18ft walls. Its a rather small room considering you cannot build/place anything in front of the archways. I was going to do a bar, but tossed that out.

I would like something where i can watch tv other than on the HT screen, something more in th eline of a 55inch HDTV, but i have no idea how to build this room out. i dont just want a tv and some furntiture. any and all ideas are welcome.

Picture attached.


----------



## warrenp (Feb 13, 2012)

Can you post a top-down floor plan?

I'm not exactly following the question, so I'll throw a ton out here.... Are you looking for what to do with the 13x18 room? Or how to tie the room to the home theater? Do you want to mirror the image on the TV in that room with the projector image? Is it an overflow room for big events?

If not a bar, how about a game room? A nice game table (poker/card table)?, some lounge chairs... or maybe something like a cigar lounge or wine room look and feel? Library? Music Room?


----------



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

Attached is my attempt at a top down drawing.

The door at top left leads in to storage, the wall with the three gaps would be the archways.

To answer your question, I am wide open on what to do with that. I am open to ideas of tying it into the HT, or as a seperate room. No idea is crazy, I am open to any/all suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

This isn't the most creative use of the space I'm sure, but it's what came to mind for me. Did I read correctly that this is in addition to the theatre? So it would be a separate more casual TV room?


----------



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes, and one of the thoughts i had was similar to what you are talking about. I have a 60" LCDTV that i could use possibly in that room. But i am defintely still undecided


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

What if you turn the layout sideways so the arches are behind you and not nearly as much of an acoustic nightmare?

Bryan


----------



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

so if the arches are directly behind you then the sound is much better. I really wish i had the layout to have it acoustically treated. I will make up for it with outstanding video performance I guess.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

We can still do some things in front of you and whatever you're willing to do in the rear. The arches behind you just create a much more symmetric layout left to right which is pretty important.

Bryan


----------



## fanuminski (Apr 11, 2008)

warrenp said:


> If not a bar, how about a game room? A nice game table (poker/card table)?, some lounge chairs... or maybe something like a cigar lounge or wine room look and feel? Library? Music Room?


I second some of these good ideas. I would also like to throw in possibly a few pinball
machines, juke box, dart boards too. How are your arched openings to your main H/T
area going to be "closed"? 

M


----------



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

bpape said:


> We can still do some things in front of you and whatever you're willing to do in the rear. The arches behind you just create a much more symmetric layout left to right which is pretty important.
> 
> Bryan


With the archways behind me would i then treat the left and right side? and what about the archways themselves or through them,would i treat the room they are leading into? Thanks


----------



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

fax6202 said:


> With the archways behind me would i then treat the left and right side? and what about the archways themselves or through them,would i treat the room they are leading into? Thanks


Unfortunately they will not be closed. Due to the layout of the room I just can't do it without costing myself several hundred sq/ft to finish


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If archways are behind, effectively your real 'rear wall' is in the other room. You would deal with side wall reflections on the new left and right wall as well as the front corners. For HT, you would also want to completely damp the front wall to help with reflections from the surrounds so they don't mess up the front soundstage and screen lock.

Bryan


----------



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

Bryan-

So even with my nightmare layout..lol that I have, damping the front wall would help with sound quality. And if so would double drywall with GG be enough. Thanks.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Double drywall and Green Glue will only help with isolation in and out of the room. It will do nothing to change the acoustics inside the room (other than making that wall a bit more rigid). I was talking about using absorption on the front wall after the drywall is up.

Bryan


----------



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

With bass traps, and acoustic panels? If so do you have any specific recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Corners would have broadband bass absorbers. Balance of front wall, something like 2" 703 or 2" ECOSSE covered with cloth.

Bryan


----------



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

Are these products that I can purchase from your company? I have seen the many questions you have answered in this forum and I would rather purchase from somewhere that will give me best advice.

Also, I know the traps would go into the corners, but where would i incorporate the 703. Could I Incorporate that into the stage somehow?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes. We have both as well as the Guilford cloth to cover it with. The whole point is to cover the wall itself to prevent reflections from the surrounds coming off of that wall. You'd want to cover the entire front wall.


----------



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

ok great, thank you. One more quick question? If the whole front wall will be treated to prevent reflections from the surrounds. Would you do the same for the opposite (back wall).

And the reflections you are trying to prevent. Is it from the speakers that are on the wall with the treatments or is it from the speakers that are on the opposite wall.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

No. The rear wall is generally more effective with thick bass control and possibly mixed with diffusion. We wouldn't want to kill the entire rear wall. The rear soundstage should be more live and diffuse whereas the front, we don't want anyting but the front 3 working there for best imaging.

Bryan


----------



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

so the treatment can go in something like cabinets that are on the front stage. for example my front stage will have two big column/cabinets on each side of the stage. I wanted to house the front L and R speakers in these cabinets. would the material be more effective in the cabinet with the speakers, maybe above and below the speakers, or more effective off to the side on the wall


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Speakers in cabinets that are not designed to be built in isn't a good idea. Any surface that doesn't have a speaker or a screen should be covered 100%. If you put it behind something hard, it does no good as you're blocking the absorption.

Bryan


----------



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

I wanted to put bookshelf speakers in the two cabinets. Would they be ok with the front cabinet doors only a frame with the fabric so as not to block the speaker


----------



## Rhonda (May 3, 2012)

I would not have built those arches and kept the poles only. The poles can be painted to look like wood or marble or you can wrap them in real wood with a product called Tambour. By creating the arches you separated the spaces. Maybe that was your intent. 

You can also go the other way and make the arches a whole wall and totally enclose the space. That would give you a better HT experience keeping activity noise from the other room from seeping in.

Or hang heavy felt curtains like in a theater and close them when you start your movie. When open they will rest in between the arches.


----------



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

@ Rhonda

Thank you for the input, unfortunately that was not an option; Aesthetics and functionality drove the design. I knew going in that it would really hurt the acoustics of the HT, but have been trying to treat as well as I can with the help of Bryan. The design is set so I have to focus on what I can do to improve sound quality


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

fax6202 said:


> I wanted to put bookshelf speakers in the two cabinets. Would they be ok with the front cabinet doors only a frame with the fabric so as not to block the speaker


The problem is the resonances caused by the cavity it is in as well as the front face of the cabinet causing a lot of other issues. If you must have them in a cabinet, fill the box they're in completely with insulation around all sides of the speaker and then just stretch some acoustically transparent fabric over it.

Bryan


----------



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

So I could use the "703" as the Insulation?

And you have been more than helpful, I really appreciate all of your feedback.

Dave


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes. That would be fine. And if you have a little extra space, you can fill it in with quilting batting from Joanne Fabric, Hancock, etc.

Bryan


----------

